# whats the best dtg pinter... I WANT TO BUY ONE...



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

*hi Room I Want To Buy D.t.g. Pinter ... Which Is The Best For Black And White Tees ... And Can I Get It Used? And Whats The Ink Price Like ? Helpppppppppppppp Me Thks Derek.... *


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

You can start out here. Maybe Google DTG???

DTG Kiosk


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Great Question. The answer is much like which brand of clothing or which car is better. It is way too broad of a question to get answer that is worth using to make a significant investment on. Where are you located? I ask this because some machines are not sold worldwide. Some machines will have technical support close to you and others will not. Don't under estimate the need for technical support. This type of technology is still fairly new and the inks (which is really the key) are being improved constantly.

You want a machine that can do light and dark shirts. Here is a list of the machines of the top of my head that you should do some research on (sorry if I missed any other machines):
- Kornit
- Fast T-Jet 3, Jumbo, HV 
- DTG Kiosk, XPress
- Flexi-Jet S & L versions

There are a lot of us that don't feel that the white ink is where it should be consistently right now. That is not to say that changes in the next couple of months will not be able to correct this. There are some machines that are "White Ink Ready". This means that you will not have to buy another machine. Here are some of these machines.
- Sawgrass Direct Advantage
- Anajet

Hope this general information helps. If you have more specific questions, don't hesitate to ask them. There are several post on this message board that contains some great information.


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

Thks Mark .... I Live In New York ..... ... I Need It For Lights And Darks ..mark Do U Have Dtg? If So What Brand ? And Can I Get It Used?..... Thks For Ur Time Mark .... And Alll Who Will Help Me .


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

KILLER said:


> Thks Mark .... I Live In New York ..... ... I Need It For Lights And Darks ..mark Do U Have Dtg? If So What Brand ? And Can I Get It Used?..... Thks For Ur Time Mark .... And Alll Who Will Help Me .


You can read a lot about DTG printers and opinions on which brand is better by reading through the DTG posts here. 

After reading and researching, you should also go see one in person.

If you have a business question for a particular user, you should click on their username and use the Private Message feature to contact them directly


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Killer,

Is Philly to far for you to travel? The Flexi-Jet Distributor is there and has some demo equipment from the Atlantic City Show. Here is a post on another forum - Screenprinting and Digital Garment Printing University

There is also another person in CA that is selling the larger model for $15,000. Here is the post - Screenprinting and Digital Garment Printing University


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh yeah, Brother is out of NJ and I also believe that SWF East / DTG has in office in either NJ or MD. You are pretty close to a lot of different machines.


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

Killer,

I have a customer in Brooklyn that has a flexi that i could hook you up with and i have another customer with a sawgrass direct advantage closer than philly for you to see as well. i would suggest talking with owners if possible although they are just like we distributors, are slanted towards what we carry and use since we feel they are the best. Mark has conveyed my exact feelings on the white ink printing so i will not repeat it. i would suggest getting a machine that is at least capable of doing the white ink as technology comes along. make sure what you buy is not only capable but has the software included to do the white ink layers as easy as possible.

Just another thought for you might be to only use whatever machine you go with for light colors and use a high quality contract printer for your dark shirts. This way you still make some profit but do not have the steep learning curve and can spend that time designing and selling more shirts. The average 12 x 14 dark shirt print on most of these printers ends up having an ink cost of almost 6.00 plus the shirt and pretreatment and your time. That is why most people, including myself, just do not think it is ready for prime time. not only because of price but quality too.

Feel free to contact me if i can help in any way. good luck on your trek.

Tom


----------



## Twisted T (Mar 14, 2007)

What is the best DTG printer you ask. I would say they all have there positive's and negatives. Been there done that from sublimation to now owning a Kornit. The advice I can give you is that you should really do your homework, first see if there is a satisfaction policy, if not you might get burned with a machine your not happy with. 

Realistically look at how long it takes to run not 1 or 2 but 100+, some of these machines make you think there fast but not every print image is a 8.5" X 11". What a customers wants for size is want they want, i've heard alot of sales pitches telling me to tell the customer to shrink there images and so on. 

Take a look at procedure ( how many steps ) do you have to spray, press, print, press, then package, add those minutes up and see how many an hour your doing. 

Inks costs and examine how fast you go through inks. I'm not going to mention any names but some machines all it seems like your doing is buying ink and no profit. These are just some key factors to think about. If you have any more questions write back.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

If you want to see a Tjet3 one of the largest worldwide dealers is in north Jersey, its called Equipment Zone


----------

